

New Singularity Documentary Interview Excerpt: Peter Norvig - ca98am79
http://www.thesingularityfilm.com/videos/peternorvig.mov

======
ca98am79
you can read more about the documentary here:

<http://singinst.org/donate/singularitydocumentary>

